# First ever layout HO scale



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

So after years of idolizing model trains I've decided to start my own. 

In my basement of my house I have just finished building the platform. I am being ambitious and built two 4x8 platforms which I intended to do an L shaped layout but I am thinking of doing a T shape. Thoughts?

Before I start with track what radius should I do? 

And not sure about if I want to proto any real railroads but I do want to have a rolling stock primarily Canadian - CP or/and CN. 

So much to think about and can be intimidating. Seems lots of you tubes of people's passion and it's amazing to see!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

just take it one thing at a time in small chucks and you will be fine


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Poke around some of the "canned" layouts over at the Thor site ... different layout sizes. A convoluted website menu structure, but plenty of layout ideas to help in the brainstorming process ...

http://www.thortrains.net/

Track radius is very tied to your theme (small logging-style locos vs. Big Boy locos), your layout size, short-stock freight vs. long passenger cars, etc.

TJ


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!

I think I will endeavour to do keep it to short stock, versus long stock - the passenger cars, while cool, to me isn't as exciting on a small platform, or a platform that does not have long spans of track. 

I was trying to work with 22" radius, but on a 4x8 sheets, only one curvature on the edges could be 22" where the other would be 18" and I don't know if a 6 axle loco would work okay on 18", and if i endeavour to try passenger cars, if it would work as well!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

make your turns as big as you can. on the other hand some brands of locos and rolling stock can take tighter curves better than others. Passenger cars with truck mounted couplers, and no diaphragm can take 18 curves. not very realistic but it is your world. I run some very large locos on 15r curves. I also have some 4 axle locos that will not run on less than 22r.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

If you use Flex Track you are not stuck with using 22" or 18" radius. You can make the curves somewhere in between to fit your needs.
Flex track is more work to lay, but the plus is you can fit the track any way you want.


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Southern said:


> make your turns as big as you can. on the other hand some brands of locos and rolling stock can take tighter curves better than others. Passenger cars with truck mounted couplers, and no diaphragm can take 18 curves. not very realistic but it is your world. I run some very large locos on 15r curves. I also have some 4 axle locos that will not run on less than 22r.


How do you know which brands will work better? I was looking at an Athearns CN loco 140-G68627 EMD SD70M-2, CN #8023 - 6 axle. And how do I know the period this train would have been launched?


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

If you want prototype info just use a search engine and find the data. Plenty of it out there.

Here are a some pages of real data of real trains.

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?id=CN

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?id=CP&Page=21

http://www.trainweb.org/galt-stn/cproster/main.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kilian said:


> I was trying to work with 22" radius, but on a 4x8 sheets, only one curvature on the edges could be 22" where the other would be 18" and I don't know if a 6 axle loco would work okay on 18", and if i endeavour to try passenger cars, if it would work as well!


Consider using MDF as your "deck" surface. Standard sheets are 49" x 97" ... a precious extra inch in both directions to add a little extra "saftey margin" to those 22" HO curves.

TJ


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> in small chucks


Chunks too! 

Sorry.....it was out there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

So, I've been trying to come up with a layout... its harder than I thought!

If there are any layout aficionado's out there, some help would be appreciated!

I want to operate 2-3 trains, hillside, tunnel, small yard. Nothing really proto about this - just something that looks cool!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Kilian,
The design you gave is a good design, but I would not call it good for you for 2 reasons. 
First it would not allow you to run 6 axle engines on it very well, curves are too tight. 
Second there is a lot of slope to the rails or grade changes. For a newbie this would be a real challenge to build and not just frustrate you into giving up.
Try and stay with a flat or simple slope design till you get a little work on the RR under your belt, you won't just give up because it's always running into problems!


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks! I wanna run 6 axle and tried to have only one 18" radius on the inner curve on the right. But I got stuck at the bottom of the layout. The other curve are22". Yes I agree with the slopes. I thought you need like 4-4.5inch clearance for train to pass underneath. 

I got inspired by a simpler layout which I will upload in the morning. But it was point to point. Not continuous.


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Having some trouble with getting a layout that I like. Bench work done, foam on. Ready to lay some track. 

Do you think I should have my buildings/structures ready before I layout the rail?

I am doing a variation of the Nantucket valley rr that was in the model railroader and some of the books. I like the visual appeal but wanna do some levels in grade. 

Anyway just some thoughts. Will upload some pics of the bench work soon.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Kilian said:


> Do you think I should have my buildings/structures ready before I layout the rail?


Depends on what you mean by "ready". You dont have to have them built or even have them yet.However you do need to know what you want to use so you have the space for the building.Especially if it is a trackside structure it helps.


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Update 1 - Bench and Foam in place
L-Shaped platform, measure 80x48x96
Using 1.5" foam base, but will probably carve a river bed into it and build up with another 2" foam.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like you are off to a good start :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

FYI....For an easy space to set track to track clearance, use a 1x4 turned on it's side (the 3.5" direction.) NMRA gauge clears it and it's easy. Plenty of clearance for double stack intermodals and a tri-level car carriers which have got to be about the tallest cars out there..


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

LOL Kilian;

I have the same vacuum but in red!

Anyways, show us some pics of your trains and rolling stock!


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

So here is a plan I am playing with. 

Thoughts? Simpler than the one I posted earlier.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Im not great with designing for others since I do most of mine in my head.
Do have a question for you though. Which is the upper track and do you have enough room for a decent grade before it reaches the height to clear the other tracks. Or are those crossovers?
Are the little [ things tunnel portals? If so make sure you have adequate access to reach inside.


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, the portals are the mountain. and the track over the road and the wye is 4 inches high.then descends into the mountain on the right.

I want to do two laps with a different grade, and am having troubles. This is when more space would be nice.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

oh okay...You just dont want to make the grade to steep. With the tunnels make sure you have some kind of access. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

I like this idea of a second loop, but tricky with gradients.


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Conductorjoe said:


> oh okay...You just dont want to make the grade to steep. With the tunnels make sure you have some kind of access. :thumbsup:


Yes for sure, I have the tunnel at the corner, and will have an access panel on both sides.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Could work for you, just be aware of the two reversing loops you have that will require special attention when wiring the layout.


----------



## ozroscoe (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey there, will you have enough room around the table? Consider a dividing backdrop thru the middle of the layout so you eliminate seeing all of the tracks at once

Cheers, roscoe


----------

